# For Mac users, advance typefont and software question



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok. I understand this is a "feature" question that involves certain software that acts differently on a Mac and a PC but if I can get an answer here it will save some frustration on the Adobe forums. So if any of you know the answer or think you know I would appreciate any feedback anyone has. No jokey posts, or Mac vs PC posts, please.

I use Adobe Indesign and Adobe Framemaker to layout publications. InDesign has great layout and advanced typographical features, but not very advanced indexing (it does fine with basic stuff; and you can "trick" it into doing multiple indices, subject, scripture, etc. if the topical nesting is not too "deep"). Adobe allows full use of the advanced ligature pairs (ff, ffl, sp, st, etc) and other advanced glyphs in the Opentype fonts Adobe makes. 

Framemaker does not allow use or easy use as the case may be of these advanced type features, but has very powerful indexing, cross referencing, and other things often needed in long or complicated publications. 

Now, comes the question. I've read that at least the ligature pairs work if you turn kerning on in the Mac version of Framemaker. Does anyone know if the ligature and secondly all the other advanced glyph handling features of the Opentype Pro typefaces work in the Mac version of Framemaker?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 28, 2007)

This sure got buried deep today; *bump*. Mac folk don't leave me to have to ask the Adobe forums.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 29, 2007)

I am certainly "Mac Folk" but I know nothing about those programs. I really don't know much about DTP in general. It isn't my area of specialty.


----------

